# What is the neutral in-ear one can get under 1k?



## chandhu (Jan 2, 2017)

What is the neutral in-ear one can get under 1k?
panasonic ergo fit TCM - 125
Audio Techina CLR100
Which is better?


----------



## High-Fidelity (Jan 2, 2017)

Knowledge Zenith ED9 with bronze filter is the most neutral earphone.


----------



## azvnoit (Jan 6, 2017)

I have been using Brainwavz Omega with inline mic, they are quite neutral and are a great pair to own.



High-Fidelity said:


> Knowledge Zenith ED9 with bronze filter is the most neutral earphone.


Reviews of KZ ED9 are good but I haven't used it. How do they fair against VSD3? (Ridiculous comparison but just for bench-marking.)


----------



## Minion (Jan 6, 2017)

azvnoit said:


> I have been using Brainwavz Omega with inline mic, they are quite neutral and are a great pair to own.
> 
> 
> Reviews of KZ ED9 are good but I haven't used it. How do they fair against VSD3? (Ridiculous comparison but just for bench-marking.)



Every product from KZ are great. I am a KZ ATR user.


----------



## chandhu (Jan 18, 2017)

omega or kd9?
I will use them with Fiio X3.


----------



## azvnoit (Jan 20, 2017)

I would suggest KZ ED9 even though my original suggestion was Brainwavz Omega. 

Read some of it's reviews to get to know more about KZ ED9
[]Head-Fi.or

I read some review from the above link, and ED9 seems to have really good value for money. You get a IEM with more than one sound signature with the help of filters. Sound-staging, sound clarity and quality of a higher priced IEM at a really low price. Only downer that I see is that it is a Chinese manufacturer so a possibility of being low in terms quality.


----------



## chandhu (Jan 24, 2017)

Can anyone compare cowon ek2 and KZ ED9?
my previous one is cowon ek2.


----------



## chandhu (Feb 21, 2017)

I've ordered KZ ED9 from hifinage.


----------

